# A Joke Leads To A Thread Closure



## Mgonzo2u

djd1023 said:


> Oh get over it everybody!!! He's not the first person to die and have a joke created about it.
> I thought it was funny, I'll bet he would have thought it funny.


This was one of the near final posts in the Steve Irwin joke thread before it was ridiculously shut down due to the weak knees of a few (if not a particular individual).

Censorship on any level to appease any one persons sensibility is something I will not stand for. Due to this situation, I have decided to refrain from participating in this forum until my seething recedes.

For those of you who are weak kneed and are offended by trivial things, I feel sorry for you that humor, OBVIOUS HUMOR, is so debilatating to you that you prefer to put everyone else over a barrel because you were so flabbergasted. Boo-hoo, poor little you!

In the past I would tell you straight up to pick up your bat and ball and go home but in this case and known sensitivity of the occupants, I will simply leave on my own accord because I don't like what I witnessed.

Censorship in any form is not to be taken lightly, even in a simple forum like this.

P.S.

I'll be interested to find out if this thread gets deleted by the censors that be.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK




----------



## kjdj

We Americans have become spineless right down to being offended by every stupid thing. Which is why the American people won't let our Government win the war on terrorism.

Steve's funeral was more like a roast. I've met him a couple of times. Trust me he is laughing! But his family is not.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Some of the rules..

We reserve the right to edit or remove any content on these forums that we deem inappropriate with or without forewarning. We will try to give fair warning when we can, but it is not always feasible to do so.

Having fun is good, we like fun. Please keep it positive and polite. We do not censore opinions or ideas on our forums, but we do take action against posts and/or topics that could cause unrest in the community beyond a civil and polite disagreement.

#10..Users may not argue a moderators decision publicly. Any and all complaints directed at a moderator must first address the moderator in question via a pm. If the problem cannot be resolved, then the moderator and the user must send thier opinions to the forum administrator. He will make or change the final decision.

These are just a few of the rules that were not being adhered to in the joke and now here. There are a few others. I suggest all read the rules of the forum

Thank You

John


----------



## CamperAndy

I will add my 2 cents since I closed the thread in question.

It is not in the spirit of the forum to allow people to see how outrageous they can get. Everyone has a personal level of sensitivity and this forum will follow the majority in most cases. The thread crossed the line with the number of truly insensitive and to some outright offensive content.

I was actually chastised by a couple of members for not deleting it. A level of censorship that was not called for. Even for you Marc I am sure there are lines that would and could be crossed where you would ask the powers that be to take action.

This thread will not be deleted but if it degenerates to name calling it will suffer the fate of all other threads that go bad and it will be closed. Nothing personal to any one that posted but it is just not needed here.


----------



## Grunt0311

tdvffjohn said:


> I will add my 2 cents since I closed the thread in question.
> 
> It is not in the spirit of the forum to allow people to see how outrageous they can get. Everyone has a personal level of sensitivity and this forum will follow the majority in most cases. The thread crossed the line with the number of truly insensitive and to some outright offensive content.
> 
> I was actually chastised by a couple of members for not deleting it. A level of censorship that was not called for. Even for you Marc I am sure there are lines that would and could be crossed where you would ask the powers that be to take action.
> 
> This thread will not be deleted but if it degenerates to name calling it will suffer the fate of all other threads that go bad and it will be closed. Nothing personal to any one that posted but it is just not needed here.


Very well said by both of you









Bill


----------



## Lady Di

Good job moderators! Lets keep this a family friendly site. That factor is one reason I feel safe posting here. So far it is my one and only forum I even visit, due to the fact that I can trust it.


----------



## huntr70

I personally respect the rules and the right of all moderators to close any thread they want.

That joke would be funny...............in maybe a year or so.

The fact that it came out on the exact day of his memorial probably wasn't in the best taste.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

Mgonzo2u,
I for one, agree with you 100%. This is a slippery slope indeed, and one that we must tread with extreme care.

John and Andy,
I understand your actions are based on being put in a position of having to make a difficult, and I'm sure painful choice. We all owe you guys a lot for the job you do around here, and agree with you or not, my hat is off to you.

campmg,
I'm sorry to see that something that started off with nothing but an innocent intention to try to bring a little levity into our days, snowballed into such a contentious situation. I for one always enjoy your input, and would be sorry to see something like this damage your willingness to participate fully and vigorously.

One thing is for sure, when all the dust settles, this will not go down as a watershed day for Outbackers.com. I hope we all can get back to doing what we do best soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> I personally respect the rules and the right of all moderators to close any thread they want.
> 
> That joke would be funny...............in maybe a year or so.
> 
> The fact that it came out on the exact day of his memorial probably wasn't in the best taste.
> 
> Steve


We have rules for a reason....... You accept them when you register your account.

That is the reason why I deleted my post when asked to amend it by a Moderator..... I agreed to the forum rules.

I agree with Steve, it may have been funny in a year.......

Happy Outbacking for now.....

Tim


----------



## mjatalley

PDX_Doug said:


> John and Andy,
> I understand your actions are based on being put in a position of having to make a difficult, and I'm sure painful choice. We all owe you guys a lot for the job you do around here, and agree with you or not, my hat is off to you.


This topic has brought one thing to my attention - and that is like Doug said - the moderators of this forum have a more difficult job than I realized. This is one situation where it was a no-win - They would offend someone no matter what they did.

So I just want to say thanks for all the things you do behind the scenes to make this such a great forum.

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## 3LEES

I also wish to thank the moderators for their efforts regarding a "no-win" situation. I understand that this forum is a privately established organization and may set forth any rule it deems necessary. Those that use this forum must therefore abide by the moderator's and/or administrator's interpretation of the rules.

I personally stand by my remarks on needing humor to heal. I hope that those who feel personally wounded by this thread will not hold any grudges against any other member of this forum. We are all here for one primary reason...our love of camping and our love affair with our Outbacks.

Campmg, you're a good man. You are as asset to this forum. I love to verbally spar with you. Please do not let this get to you. In fact, next time just email me with the joke!









Mgonzo2u, please don't let this get under your skin. This forum is your space as well as anyone else. We all probably just need to take a chill pill.

That's all. I'm off my soap box.

Dan


----------



## campmg

I've been sitting quietly watching a couple of threads take off based on a joke. I want to thank many of you for your support and kind words posted within the threads and from your PM's. I don't want to go into a long winded speach but want to remind people that it was a joke and posted in the Jokes section. I believe much of the heat came from comments after the joke. As you may have seen, I try to look at the lighter side of life. If you don't find it funny that's fine with me.

I like this forum and its members way too much to be offended by any of this and I look forward to reading, posting, and debating many topics in the future.

Best regards,

campmg


----------



## Thor

This is a great forum with great people. The part that makes it so great is that everyone respects each other, you may not agree with them but we respect them. (look at the conveyor belt thread...lots of different opinions but everyone respected the 2 sides of the problem)

No hard feelings, and let all of us move on.

Happy camping and keep posting









Thor


----------



## Moosegut

I donâ€™t like off-color jokes so I donâ€™t view too many of the posts in the Jokes Forum. There are some people whose jokes I never read because I learn very quickly not to. There are others whose jokes I often read because I know them to post clean, funny jokes. Iâ€™m not a strict prude. I enjoy double entendre (within reason) and jokes that make you think. However, I am offended by many jokes that cross my line. But, if you want to post them â€" knock yourself out. Iâ€™m an adult.  I donâ€™t have to read them.

BUT, there is no need for anyone to get their shorts in an uproar because some people did not like a joke that was posted and stated such. Thatâ€™s the way things work when you have the freedom to speak your mind (within reason). You post a joke that offends some â€" okay. Thatâ€™s fine. They donâ€™t really HAVE to read it. BUT, donâ€™t get bent out of shape when someone says they donâ€™t like it. YOU donâ€™t HAVE to read THEIR posts.

Itâ€™s a give and take here. You canâ€™t cry â€œCENSORSHIP! Youâ€™re trying to censor me!â€ because someone posts a negative response to a joke they didnâ€™t like and then BLAST THEM for saying they didnâ€™t like the joke. THATâ€™S CENSORING them! I didnâ€™t read the original thread so I went back after reading all this hoopla â€" and it wasnâ€™t that bad in my opinion. The joke was a groaner that I didnâ€™t like, but it wasnâ€™t the worst Iâ€™ve heard. And, the responses after the joke werenâ€™t that bad either, as far as Iâ€™m concerned. BUT, the majority stated they didnâ€™t like the joke and it seems some people took offense that they had the temerity to SAY they didnâ€™t like the joke.

You canâ€™t blame the moderators for trying to keep a lid on things in a thread that COULD have blown up. The thread showed that the majority of readers who responded either did not like, or were offended, by the joke. So, rather than take a chance that it could get really bad, really soon, Andy shut it down. Kudos are deserved in my book. The moderators are just trying to keep this as friendly a place as possible. Thatâ€™s not censorship; thatâ€™s common decency.

For the year Iâ€™ve been a member, this forum has been a friendly place. We can come here to air out a beef, tell a joke, talk about a camping trip, etc. and on occasion meet some really nice people and families face-to-face. I want it to stay that way.

Canâ€™t we all just get along?

Scott


----------



## prevish gang

I'm sorry Mongo that you don't agree with the decision to end the thread. I did ask for it only because of the timing of the incident. I do not agree with censorship in any form and did not ask that the thread be ended in order to bring forth censorship. I, like some of the others just thought that now might not be the best time for a joke like that. As I child I was teased on a daily basis just because my hair was red. I know the pain that can come from being the brunt of a joke, no matter how innocently intended. I hurt for the Irwin family right now as I am sure all of you including Mongo and Campmg do and so I just felt since the majority of the members who read the post were giving it the thumbs down, maybe we should just end it. Steve had a point that in a year it might be funnier. To tell you the truth, I saw the thread never noticing that it was in the joke forum section or I probably wouldn't have read it at all. Please don't let this ruin your idea of who we are as a whole. I agree that sometimes we get too sensitve about things we should just laugh at, but when you have ever been bullied, then you might understand how hurtful words can be; if you have never faced ridicule, then it is understandable how you would feel like you do. I hope you will continue to be a member and just put this one thing behind you.

Darlene


----------



## N7OQ

Well the problem with this country these days is we cater to a bunch thin skinned people, they use phrases like "politically correct" Do we really want this kind of censorship?

I have real a lot of jokes that I find offensive or off colored that were not closed. So can I make a list of them and have them closed? Every ones values are different so what offends one is OK for another and vies versa , to get along we have be flexible, it is a 2 way street.

When ever you get this many people together you are not going to keep everyone happy. If I don't like a joke I just don't read it or just move on the same goes with any other thread.

Just my thoughts


----------



## 3LEES

Darlene,

I too have been subjected to unkind remarks and ridicule all my life. First it was my name (Danny, Fanny), then my freckles. Late in life it was my stature.

I am short by most standards at 5'-4". I have heard it all. For example:

Dan has a lawsuit against the city for the curbs being too high.

(While standing) Dan?? Could you please stand up??

Many times these remarks were intended to hurt me. But most of the time it was someone trying to make a little joke. I learned a long time ago not to allow anyone to get under my skin by making fun of me. So instead of cringing and/or crying (either externally or internally), I chose to laugh with them and AT them. It was all part of my maturization process and was part of what made me who I am.

Maybe that is why I don't take offense to this kind of joke. I take it for what it is...an attempt at humor.

After my father's funeral, my family spent most of the day in his house recounting his life. We told stories about him, and laughed at the situations he would get himself into and his "short" temper (I come by it naturally). We left his house smiling, feeling that we had witnessed a life well spent.

That is why I believe that humor is the great catharsis. It helps us to heal when we are feeling sad.

Dan


----------



## prevish gang

3LEES said:


> Darlene,
> 
> I too have been subjected to unkind remarks and ridicule all my life. First it was my name (Danny, Fanny), then my freckles. Late in life it was my stature.
> 
> I am short by most standards at 5'-4". I have heard it all. For example:
> 
> Dan has a lawsuit against the city for the curbs being too high.
> 
> (While standing) Dan?? Could you please stand up??
> 
> Many times these remarks were intended to hurt me. But most of the time it was someone trying to make a little joke. I learned a long time ago not to allow anyone to get under my skin by making fun of me. So instead of cringing and/or crying (either externally or internally), I chose to laugh with them and AT them. It was all part of my maturization process and was part of what made me who I am.
> 
> Maybe that is why I don't take offense to this kind of joke. I take it for what it is...an attempt at humor.
> 
> After my father's funeral, my family spent most of the day in his house recounting his life. We told stories about him, and laughed at the situations he would get himself into and his "short" temper (I come by it naturally). We left his house smiling, feeling that we had witnessed a life well spent.
> 
> That is why I believe that humor is the great catharsis. It helps us to heal when we are feeling sad.
> 
> Dan


Very kindly said Dan. Thank you. I didn't mean that I can't have a sense of humor over this kind of thing. I chuckled too and then I felt guilty. I have grown in this way, but would his family view it the same way today? I'm not sensitive about this for me, I'm sensitive about this for them. Enough said. I am glad we live in a world where we can each feel and say what we want. Let's just make sure we don't have a good time at the expense of another's feelings is all I'm saying.
Darlene


----------



## N7OQ

Mgonzo2u said:


> We Americans have become spineless right down to being offended by every stupid thing. Which is why the American people won't let our Government win the war on terrorism.
> 
> Steve's funeral was more like a roast. I've met him a couple of times. Trust me he is laughing! But his family is not.


I agree and if we don't change we are going to be a 3rd world counrty or not a country at all.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I too support the modatators continuing efforts to keep this a friendly place.

A couple of definitions might help to clarify this, though you might not appreciate them until the thread calms down a bit.



Code:


cenÂ·sorÂ·ship [ sÃ©nssər shÃ¬p ] <br />
<br />
noun  <br />
 <br />
Definition: <br />
  <br />
1. suppression of published or broadcast material: the suppression of all or part of a play, movie, letter, or publication considered offensive or a threat to security

The material in question was not removed (censored, in the true definition of the word meaning removal from publication). It's there for all to see. What was stopped was further discussion in that thread in order to prevent the thread from spiraling into the types of discussions many of us prefer to avoid (i.e. at the other place).



Code:


freedom of speech  <br />
<br />
the right of people to express their opinions publicly without governmental interference, subject to the laws against libel, incitement to violence or rebellion, etc.  <br />
<br />
Also called free speech.<br />
<br />
free speech. Dictionary.com. Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.0.1), Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, Â© Random House, Inc. 2006. [URL=http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=free]http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=free[/URL] speech&r=66 (accessed: September 20, 2006).<br />

This board is privately owned. In the same way that I can't go over to my neighbor's house and post anything I want on his lawn or house (without his permission), I also can't post whatever I want in outbackers.com without Vern's permission, or permission from the agents he has appointed to administer *his property* (i.e. the Moderators).

Let's get back to talking about Outbacks.

Ed

(BTW, I liked the original joke a lot)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thank you Larry for bringing things into perspective....I can't believe we are wasting bandwidth with this discussion.

Those that were offended by the joke, get over it.

Those that were offended by the closing of the thread, get over it.

Life goes on, let's not let this disrupt the real reason we are all here.

Camping in our Outbacks, or S.O.B.'s (as the case may be)

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Verstelle said:


> I have a lot of jokes that I find offensive or off colored that were not closed. So can I make a list of them and have them closed?


The short answer to this is.......yes.

Believe me, I am not for censorship either, however, this is not the case here.

The main thing is, that this a privately owned forum that the owner has given moderator status to a few to maintain civility.

If you do not like the way things are here, go somewhere else.









You all know what they say about opinions...........









Maybe the Mods should just delete this thread and the original, and any other that gets posted about the situation. I would much rather anger a few that way than loose this site.

Steve


----------



## Grunt0311

Seems to me, the root of the problem is that there was a joke made about an individual who recently died, and was posted ON THE DAY OF HIS FUNERAL! This is extremely poor taste. This site is a family site. Think of yourself here, if your husband/wife just died, u came home from the funeral and by some chance you ended up reading a joke making fun of it, how would you feel? As far as making more rules about jokes, is that honestly what everyone wants







. Seems to me using judgement would be better. In the Marines, we always operated under the premise that we "police" our own. If someone got out of line, and they were called to task on it, then that is a fact of life. A sensible person would recognize the constructive criticism and leave it at that. I agree with the others, let's get back to talking about our great TT's.









Bill


----------



## countrygirl

Gee...get real busy for a day and you miss a lot.


----------



## djd1023

Somehow I doubt that Steve Erwin's family reads anything on this website. So the fact that a joke was posted on the day of his funeral, probably didn't get back to his family.
I seems to me that the moderators are bowing to the wishes of the members that complain the loudest as a result of some misplaced sense of decency.
I personally with be honored if someone cared enough about me when I die to spend enough time thinking about me, to come up with a joke about my life.
The fact that we are all expressing our opinions should not be reason to shut down a thread (in my opinion). We are all adults here, I think, and should be able to handle a discussion about something without censorship


----------



## wolfwood

*STOP ALREADY!!!*


----------



## djd1023

Sorry Wolfwood.......but somethings just have to be said

Just another observation....this forum topic is OFF-TOPIC DISCUSSION and since Outbacks are the main topic, if people want to discuss something besides Outbacks, this is the place to do it. If anyone doesn't wish to participate in this discussion, then there are a lot of other topics in this forum that they can read.


----------



## VA_Joe

countrygirl said:


> Gee...get real busy for a day and you miss a lot.


You only missed a lot about nothing.

Here's how we'll remember this:

Someone posted a joke.
Some thought it was funny, some didn't.
Some moved on, some didn't.


----------



## bill_pfaff

This is a very perplexing situation. There are numerous issues at play of which only a few are noted below:

1)	Discretion
2)	Tolerance
3)	Freedom of speech
4)	Form ownership

I too feel strongly against censorship but I also respect the right of private ownership and feel the two can cohabitate given an understanding of each oneâ€™s place in the big picture.

I think in order to bring this to some sense of closure; one must consider/accept the following. If you do then I believe the issue is closed.

1) Censorship is a matter relating to the public sector (government).
2) By definition, private ownership allows for an owner to establish rules and regulations as they see fit for their establishment/organization. We as a society have endowed private owners with these rights as implied by the fact that we allow/promote private ownership.

If you accept the two statements above then based upon the fact that this is a privately maintained site censorship does not apply.

Vern owns this site and built this site with the rules he felt were needed in order to keep the site true to its purpose.

Vern also has chosen to delegate certain administrative rights to various individuals whom he feels share his principals and goals.

Vern and the chosen individuals make up â€œAdministrationâ€ and â€œAdministrationâ€ has acted in the fashion they feel is appropriate for this scenario.

We signed on to the site knowing (theoretically) the rules and regulation governing it.

Given all the above and the fact that we live in a society that allows us a myriad of freedoms, we have the following options: NOTE: Please do not take the following as an attempt to incite confrontation. I know they are a little strong but I tried to make them as concise as possible which makes them a little rough around the edges. They are not meant as an affront.

1) Accept Administrationâ€™s decision
2) Petition administration to amend or eliminate the applicable rule(s) as they exist. Again, this must be done with the understanding that â€œpetitionâ€ means exactly what it means, and that as a privately owned site administration has all the rights and privileges to address the petition as it sees fit. 
3) Disengage yourself from the scenario in whatever manner you see fit.

The only piece I feel is missing from this puzzle is whether or not administration has a â€œpetitionâ€ policy/process and if so what is it? Again, whether or not they do is at their discretion.

My 2 & Â½ cents.

Bill

BTW- I applaud and thank â€œAdministrationâ€ for allowing this discussion to take place and think we all need to appreciate that we are even allowed to pursue this thread.

I also appreciate the healthy/mature nature in which this thread is proceeding. Again, just another reason I belong to this site and appreciate/respect its members.


----------



## outtatown

Anyone going camping in their Outback camper this weekend?


----------



## Thor

I will be in Lake Tahoe on an ATV adventure ride if that counts. Any Outbackers in Lake Tahoe this weekend?

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thor,

Good to hear you finally found something to do! That sounds like a blast, and you couldn't pick a more beautiful area. Wish I could join you, but alas...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

outtatown said:


> Anyone going camping in their Outback camper this weekend?


Off to the NH Highland Games with Wolfwood. And looking forward to it!


----------



## Moosegut

egregg57 said:


> Anyone going camping in their Outback camper this weekend?


Off to the NH Highland Games with Wolfwood. And looking forward to it!
[/quote]
Gee, from the way you two were going at it elsewhere, I hope you don't come to blows!


----------



## Katrina

This thread makes my Internet sad........


----------



## 3LEES

Thor said:


> I will be in Lake Tahoe on an ATV adventure ride if that counts. Any Outbackers in Lake Tahoe this weekend?
> 
> Thor


Have a couple of burritos while you're there. That way you can still have a little Mexican flavor.









Dan


----------



## wolfwood

Off to the NH Highland Games with - - - uh - - - KB.

...and egregg57 is gonna be there, too









Sure am looking forward to it!! The mountains could be on the front edge of full color! We'll bring back a color report for you NE Outbackers coming up in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## prevish gang

outtatown said:


> Anyone going camping in their Outback camper this weekend?


Wish I could say that I was, but after taking her out for the past two weekends and due to the fact we are expecting rain, my DH would kill me if I asked him to. I may sleep out there though if the weather remains cool. I'm loving this fall weather.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe

I just wanted to mention that this has gone









and that's a good thing!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## Scott and Jamie

We wiil be heading out in a couple weeks for Pacific city on the Oregon coast for 4 days. Wow can't wait









Scott


----------



## MaeJae

CAMPING!!!...YES!!!








We're going to the MICHIGAN FALL OUTBACKERS RALLY!!!
























MaeJae


----------



## sleecjr

going to ft. wilderness next weekend


----------



## PDX_Doug

To all you lucky Outbackers that get to go camping this weekend...

Have a great and safe time. Enjoy the beautiful Fall weather. And most importantly, bring back lot's of pictures and stories!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70

We have no planned trips until Otter Lake's MEGA rally in October.

I would like to fit in maybe a quick trip to a local state park in the next 2 weeks.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon

I've been away for awhile, but it's good to see it doesn't effect the forum.









I just want you to know I applaud the staff here at OUTBACKERS.COM for keeping house in every way.
One thing we all know, is that there are MANY great people participating in this forum. (including the poster of the joke in question)

Feelings do get hurt from time to time. One thing I've learned from being a moderator (and I moderate more than one forum) is that sometimes you will make people mad no matter what you do. So be it. If you get mad at me for telling you to downsize your sig pic...so be it. If you get mad at me for squashing your post on MY TRUCK IS BIGGER THAN YOUR TRUCK...fine. Nothing was censored, further discussion was halted on that thread.

I read the joke thread after that fact. (that it was closed) I would have squashed the discussion too. Insensitive? Probably. I just don't think some things are funny. Accidental death is certainly not funny.
I am a firefighter, and see it far too often. When it turned to 911, Columbia and the rest...DONE DEAL.

This forum is about comaraderie and camping. Everything else is secondary. We moderators will do what is necessary to keep this forum a FRIENDLY source of OUTBACKING info to all. If you don't agree with that...sorry for you.

If anyone has a problem with a moderators decision, trying to get others to start a mutiny won't help. Bring it up to the person in question privately. (not sure if this was the case) This forum was here when you joined, and will be around long after you go. (which I hope is not the case) Please don't let something like this halt your participation in the forum.

Let's get back to a friendly enviornment and just leave it be.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hear! Hear!

Let's talk about Outbacking!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks, Jolly!


----------



## Crawfish

I am glad someone decided to high-jack the thread.







Me and DW had a great weekend at Florala State Park in southern Alabama. Beauitful park on Lake Jackson.









Leon


----------



## NobleEagle

Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong here.....but, as of 9/21/06 (4 days ago) wasn't this thread "highjacked" and changed back to Outbackers.com regular content? If so, why are we dragging this on?


----------



## huntr70

NobleEagle said:


> Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong here.....but, as of 9/21/06 (4 days ago) wasn't this thread "highjacked" and changed back to Outbackers.com regular content? If so, why are we dragging this on?


It was, and is.

If you take notice, NDJolly is a moderator and had been away for awhile.

Steve


----------



## prevish gang

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, Jolly!


----------

